#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-14
<czajkowski> Aloha :D
<ebel> yo yo
<slashtom> good morning
<ShaneM> Morning
<czajkowski> how are we all this fine sunny morning
 * slashtom checks to see if cztab is on #fedora-ie
<ShaneM> Pretty good considering it's Monday
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> slashtom: the boy got near my ac
<slashtom> hehe
<czajkowski> he was getting me back  for a weekend of stealing his phone and tweeting his love of Ubuntu
<slashtom> czajkowski: btw we have venue possibilities for an ossbarcamp
<slashtom> engineers ireland in ballsbridge, have offered 130 space lecture theatre
<tdr112> morning
<slashtom> morning tdr112
<czajkowski> slashtom: wow
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> :D
<ebel> they want to reach out to the ICT community and get more software engineers involved.
<czajkowski> brilliant
<czajkowski> do they have a date in mind ?
<czajkowski> might be an idea to tie in with software freedom day this year?
<ebel> there's a few "why you should become a member of Engineers Ireland" and one of them is the "we have this space here that we can do things in"
<czajkowski> good to know
<ebel> So it's more that there is a venue there.
<czajkowski> Thanks
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtom> when is software freedom day>
<ebel> slashtom: september
<slashtom> september is good
<slashtom> the only catch, is that EI may want to give a presentation on why we should all become chartered engineers
<czajkowski> if it's a bar camp though
<czajkowski> anyone can give a talk so I don't mind that personally tbh
<czajkowski> can offer cheaper car insurance and health insurance as well
<czajkowski> used to be a member
<ebel> yeah, they want to get more members basically
<ebel> so they will want to promote themselves.
<ebel> which is fair enough, i think
<czajkowski> http://news.enterprise-ireland.com/read/messages?id=19992#19992
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Someone helping them move?
<czajkowski> no idea
<czajkowski> just got poked about it
<ShaneM> Would be pretty cool if they did that.
<ShaneM> I think the jump to unity a month later might confuse them though....
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well you dont have to install it
<czajkowski> it is the default
<czajkowski> but you cna switch that
<ShaneM> Yeah I know. I think most people won't realise that unless it's made obvious though.
<ShaneM> Nice gift you got there czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> indeed
<dax_roc> Evening
<moylan> hi
<ShaneM> hey
<czajkowski> aloha
<dax_roc> See microsoft are giving a talk in waterford on Wed
<dax_roc> On their cloud ..
<tdr112> hey
<tdr112> i have a phone interview with them this week
<ShaneM> What for? :)
<czajkowski> tdr112: cool when where with who
<tdr112> M€ the day after tomorrow , just got the email about it , phone interview for an hour
<moylan> good luck on the interview!
<tdr112> c++ dev Graduate Programme
<czajkowski> tdr112: see pm
<ShaneM> tbr112: Oh cool, my friend did that interview.
<tdr112> ShaneM: hear any feedback from your friend
<ShaneM> Hmm I don't remember anything specifically but he said it was pretty difficult.
<ShaneM> tdr112: They usually do call then on site exam
<tdr112> ShaneM: thanks for the info
<dax_roc> tdr112: best of luck!
<ShaneM> tdr112: Yeah, let us know how it goes! :)
<Chat4457> hii
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-15
<ShaneM> Mornin' all
<moylan> hey
<czajkowski> moylan: hiya
<moylan> czajkowski: hope the tooth is sorted soon!
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> feckin annoying
<moylan> constant grinding annoyance.  it amazes how it can drive you bonkers.  hope you have good pain killers.
<slashtom> morning czajkowski
<slashtom> how is battling the british medical system going?
<czajkowski> entertaining
<czajkowski> may just give up and go private dentist
<slashtom> i thought they were all private dentists in .uk
<slashtom> well mostly
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> most near me are nhs
<slashtom> very few NHS and don't expect great service
<czajkowski> but cant register with them as dont have nhs number due to mess up at gp services
<slashtom> most people in britain use private dentists
<moylan> very few nhs dentists though.  queue can be huge from what i heard.
<slashtom> but still get your GP registration sorted, as it will be hard getting other medical services without that
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I'm registed there but they didnt send the form somwehere
<czajkowski> which is the hold up on me having a nhs number
<slashtom> hope you're enjoying living in the past ;)
<czajkowski> mutters
<moylan> slashtom: you haven't dealt with irish system! :-)
<czajkowski> soo frustrating
<czajkowski> moylan: irish system a lot easier
<slashtom> moylan: i go private ;)
<czajkowski> moylan: you cna go to any gp
<czajkowski> over here I've to show proof of where I live in the area to atten 1 gp
<slashtom> and when i did see a GP, i just turned up and paid my €70
<moylan> i go private for dentist too.  my dentist is flippin genius.  no pain whatsoever!
<slashtom> aye, i have a great eastern european girl to work on my teeth
<czajkowski> slashtom: 70 is very steep
<czajkowski> usually betweet 45-55
<slashtom> it was a weekend iirc
<czajkowski> gp in dublin was 45
<czajkowski> gp in limerick is 50
<czajkowski> slashtom: hh that wuld be why so
<slashtom> did you use a gp in dublin 7?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> stoney batter
<czajkowski> manor street
<czajkowski> very nice place
<slashtom> any recommendations, for next time i'm ill
<czajkowski> yup tis grand very helpful
<czajkowski> and good at squeezing folks in
<czajkowski> just up past traffic lights on the right hand side
<slashtom> dr mullan?
<czajkowski> there are a few in there
<czajkowski> not sure
<slashtom> ah
<slashtom> okies
<slashtom> we need to wander up that way, and get some fancy beer from the fancy off-licence in stoneybatter
<slashtom> british beer, i would add... it's the *only* thing i miss
 * slashtom welcomes ebel with a latte
<ebel> o/
<czajkowski> slashtom: I miss saussages sooo much over here
<czajkowski> have found richmond irish ones
<czajkowski> but they're no where near as nice as galtee or superquinn ones
<moylan> nothing like irish pork sausages!
<czajkowski> moylan: EXACTLY
<czajkowski> over here they are all friggign full of herbes
<czajkowski> so wrong
<moylan> the scots do a sausage in a can that is devine though!
<moylan> maybe an independent butcher makes proper sozzies.
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> longer larger all variations of herbs
<czajkowski> trust me I've looked
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> mate is over in March
<czajkowski> coming with rashers and saussages
 * czajkowski misses Galtee! 
<moylan> when i was in london in 80s i remember some shops sold galtee products. weren't cheap though.  large irish market.
<ebel> they probably sell polish sausages now :P
<ebel> there's bound to be some expat shops.
<moylan> every time we traveled there, went with box of tayto under arm too! :-)
<czajkowski> I dont mind the crisps
<czajkowski> decent enough selection
<czajkowski> but damn it I just want my bacon!!!
<ebel> we're still sending boxes of taytos to australia, even though they moved out 15 years ago
<moylan> not a fan of british crisps.  heard that even china now has started importing irish food.
<czajkowski> kettle crisps yummy
<ebel> ireland is one of the largest exporters of beef etc
<ShaneM> I haven't had breakfast yet! T_T
 * slashtom likes taytos!
<moylan> not just beef.  irish crisps and other assorted processed foods.  they seem to like the flavours.
<ebel> http://www.worldmapper.org/display.php?selected=49 this is a cartogram of meat exporters. we're literally a giant
<czajkowski> I can get irish chicken fillets
<czajkowski> :o
<moylan> have lidl irish pork sausages in fridge.  will have to cook them tonight. :-)
<moylan> sizzle!
<czajkowski> moylan: oi meanie!!!
<ShaneM> Hey what's the story with ilug? Is no one actively updating it anymore? I'm pretty sure this has been asked before....
<czajkowski> slashtom: ask in #linux on irc.linux.ie
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> ShaneM: ^^^^^^6
<ebel> ShaneM: what do you mean exactly?
<ShaneM> Yerrrrr,will drop in later.
<ebel> mailing list is a good place to ask
<moylan> there are enough people travelling to the uk that it should be easy to arrange a constant delivery line.  smuggling sausages to the uk.  i remember in the 70s a relative who flew to the states with most of a pig in her luggage.
<ShaneM> ebel: Yeah the mailing list is active, but the site looks derelict.
<slashtom> that's geek UI design
<ShaneM> linux.ie would be the first place that new users go in ireland and they find a site that looks dead. ... doesn't really make sense to me @_@
<czajkowski> ShaneM: it's been under revew for some time, but they like it that basic
<ShaneM> czajkowskI: Yeah I remember someone mentioning it before.
<ShaneM> Just wondered what the situation was with it.
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Did you find someone good for that job in the end? :)
<czajkowski> ShaneM: we hired about 4 I think
<czajkowski> still hoping to hire more in a few months time for our new offices
<ShaneM> Excellent :)
<ShaneM> ....I ask someone what software packages they want me to install to show them how to use them and they ask me to install powerpoint....
<ShaneM> That's the definition of bad communication right there.
<moylan> shanem: no biggie.  just ask for them to pay for the licence _or_ give them libre office for free.  works 90% of the time i encounter that.
<czajkowski> ShaneM: problem is people associate a word with an item
<czajkowski> like one hoovers things
<czajkowski> when in reality you vaccum someting
<czajkowski> it's a term they associate something with
<ebel> Install LibreOffice, tell them that's the name for Powerpoint in Ubuntu :P
<ShaneM> I thought I was being clear when I said "What dev libraries do you want me to bring". xD
<ebel> Most people don't think "Powerpoint = that software from MS." they think "Powerpoint = the thing that lets me make slides and presentations"
<moylan> the quick guide to user knowledge level is 'what browser do they use?'
<ebel> moylan: "I use the Googles"
<moylan> then give them a yoyo and install libre office without informing them! :-)
<ebel> Deffo,
<ebel> Most people don't know what 'presentation software' is. they will say "powerpoint" instead.
<ebel> Mostly they don't want "MS Powerpoint", they want "Some Presentation Software"
<moylan> most of my customers don't know powerpoint, they just tknow that there are emails that can't be opened.
<moynihan> not strictly on topic, but I'm finding it a wee bit difficult to find answers on this
<moynihan> does anyone know if the jokosher project is dead?
<ebel> 'ello moynihan
<ebel> moynihan: if you hadn't cut off your hair, you'd know this :P
<ebel> moynihan: though about jokosher I dunno
<ebel> (I really should !CoC myself for that comment though)
<ebel> !coc | ebel
<lubotu3> ebel, please see my private message
<ebel> moynihan: the launchpad code repositoty (https://code.launchpad.net/~jokosher-code/jokosher/main) shows some activity this year... but not a lot
<moynihan> yea any of the contact links on the site are broken
<ebel> yeah i see some broken links aswell
<moynihan> I havent read the CoC, but I'm assuming swearing in here wont be hugely well received
<ebel> !coc
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<moynihan> hence the fact I didnt reply to your comment on my appearance :)
<ebel> moynihan: basically "don't be mean and be helpful" (my initial comment was *ahem* less than helpful :) )
<ebel> not all software needs to be actively developed all the time. just cause something hasn't been updated in 5 years doesn't mean it's useless.
<moynihan> yea slighty
<moynihan> well tbh i was kinda hopin to get involved and help em out
<ebel> jokosher might work fine for what you or others need. that's the more relevant question...
<moynihan> (incidentally wouldnt it have been funny if I wasnt who you thought I was)
<ebel> I did check that it was you, just to make sure :P
<ebel> well you can still get involved, even if it is 'dead'
<ebel> in fact it can be a good learning experience. there's a lot to do, and bound to be ex-active-developers you can ask for help.
<moynihan> yea, problem is that literally every page on the site with info on what they're lookin for, including their docs wiki is dead...
<ebel> look at the outstanding bugs?
<ebel> Start using it yourself and see what you wished it did?
<moynihan> well i do use it, tbh as well you know I'm not much of a coder, so i was kinda hopin to do some grunt work as a learning experience
<moynihan> suppose open bugs're the way to go
<tdr112> morning
<moynihan> on the subject of actually contributing, is there anything the loco team needs that I can help out with
<moynihan> ?
<ebel> :)
<czajkowski> are ubuntu-ie holding a bug jam this year ?
<ebel> everything from running and organising events, to working on our website, to contributing to the loco directory, etc.
<ebel> czajkowski: when's it on?
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<ebel> hmmm
<ebel> we haven't anything planned
 * ebel adds to the irc meeting
<ebel> our meetings have been taking a while recently
<ebel> reminds me of the People's Front of Judea always having meetings :)
<moynihan> SPLITTER
 * slashtom sees the agenda for tomorrow's meeting
<slashtom> 3 items are the same thing!
<slashtom> regarding the 11.04 discs
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> yes more or less
<ebel> I'll edit it to consilidate it
<slashtom> thanks ebel
<ebel> Merged!
<Belserusk> Hi guys. Does Zeitgeist automatically update after each reboot or login?
<lau1> evening all
<czajkowski> davem: who is the current president of skynet
<davem> marque (ogami)
<czajkowski> thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-16
<Chat0804>  :|
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy doody
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> when's your dentist appointment?
<czajkowski> 1
<moylan> hope it goes quickly and painlessly.
<czajkowski> me too
<slashtom> aye, good luck
<slashtom> although in aldershot you're probably all expected to be as 'ard as nails ;)
<czajkowski> 00:06 <moonpie> ya still interested in doing the UL barcamp?
<czajkowski> 00:07 <moonpie> Weekend of 30th April/1st May (after natty release)?
<slashtom> czajkowski: has ebel told you that we won't be around for limerick barcamp and ubuntu release
 * slashtom takes ebel a latte
<czajkowski> oh off anywhere nice ?
<moylan> slashtom: a shot of whiskey and a pliers?
<ebel> Australia!
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> 3 weeks start of may
<czajkowski> ye biking over there?
<ebel> Perhaps. looking into it
<slashtom> ebel: 3 weeks from easter saturday
<ebel> Not going to drive to AU, we'll do that some day
<ebel> we need to sort out something for the loco cds.
<ebel> (this is on the agenda for tonight's meeting)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> get them shipped to someone else?
<slashtom> it would be an interesting route to ride to AU
 * slashtom sees email from ILUG, PoTD tonight - nice short notice
<ebel> yeah that's what we're thinking
<slashtom> announced on irc.linux.ie but not be email until late last night
<slashtom> s/be/by/
<airurando> morning all
<ebel> yo yo
<ebel> http://votomatic.ie see which party policies you agree with
<ShaneM> ebel: I got Labour....
<ebel> I got Green (with FF runner up)
 * ebel is right wing economically but very left wing socially
<ebel> i.e. I'm voting based on social policy, not economic policy
<ShaneM> Ah ok.
<ebel> also FG want to charge you TV licence fee for your computer http://www.reddit.com/r/ireland/comments/fmejw/fine_gael_want_to_charge_you_a_tv_licence_fee_for/
<ShaneM> Insane
<ebel> As we see from this election, FG seem to be a bit clueless when it comes to computers and internet
 * slashtom should be voting Labour, Sinn Féin, Green, Fianna Faíl, Fine Gael in that order
<ShaneM> Yeah it's kind of shocking that FG might win
<ShaneM> FF/FG same shit IMO.
<slashtom> oh noes, ebel 2nd preference Fianna Faíl!
<ebel> slashtom: don't worry, i'm not voting FF
<slashtom> at least i got a viable party for my best fit :P
<ShaneM> It's shocking the response all the parties have on abortion.
<ebel> yes ireland is an odd on on abortion
<ShaneM> Going to lunch
<ShaneM> Later
<moylan> will they be asking for the licence fee from blind users who use a braille display on a laptop which still has a screen?
<slashtom> not to mention cutting their benefits
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> evening tdr112
<airurando> evening all
<imgarysmith> heya guys
<airurando> howdy imgarysmith
<airurando> imgarysmith: is episode 2 of the ubuntuie podcast being recorded tonight?
<ebel> yo yo
<imgarysmith> ye it is, after this meeting
<airurando> I'm looking forward to hearing it.  Well done to you and all involved.
<imgarysmith> airurando, thanks.its great craic to do
<tdr112> meeting
<airurando> yip
<infoturtle_> evenin` all
<imgarysmith> story andru
<airurando> hi infoturtle_
<Gnatrick> evenin all
<infoturtle_> my pc's on the mend again so I'm using this toned down web version of IRC
<airurando> ebel wanna start or give it a few more mins?
<tdr112> infoturtle_: irssi is the only way to go
<airurando> evening Gnatrick
<imgarysmith> @infoturtle_, did you get your hdd working?
<infoturtle_> nope, still bust, and I installed ubutn on another hdd i had and now I can't install thinsg
<infoturtle_> lol thats my pc for ya
<ebel> ahoy
<infoturtle_> quad core, 4 gig's or ram and can't run linux
<Gnatrick> live boot?
<ebel> we could give it a few mins.
<Gnatrick> neither hdds working andru?
<imgarysmith> is all your app work gone?
<ebel> might aswell start meeting now, i suppose
<ebel> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:05. The chair is ebel.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<infoturtle_> Gnatrick: I have a running version that I'm using to repair it, it's just banjaxed too
<infoturtle_> imgarysmith: atm yes
<imgarysmith> sorry for ya
<ebel> Welcome to the Feb 2011 Ubuntu Ireland IRC meeting
<ebel> agenda is here:
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-02-16
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-02-16
<infoturtle_> it's cool, just gotta find out how to repair a super block and all should be good
<ebel> Please say PRESENT if you're here and taking part
<ebel> PRESENT
<infoturtle_> now onto the meeting
<infoturtle_> PRESENT
<lau1> present
<Gnatrick> present
<imgarysmith> present
<tdr112> present
<airurando> present
<ebel> cool :)
<ebel> first topic
<ebel> [topic] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<ebel> which i'm not sure who proposed. anyone got anything to say on this?
<airurando> just one action item recorded from last month
<airurando> airurando will make an etherpad with workshop wishlishs/offers for potential UH topics
<ebel> ok, and is there anything to report?
<tdr112> do we have a link
<ebel> tdr112: previous IRC meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-01-19
<infoturtle_> did anyone suggest anything for the wishlist?
<ebel> looks like airurando is experiencing network difficulties :)
<infoturtle_> think that answers that question
<infoturtle_> will we come back to it when he's back on?
<ebel> we'll leave it till he gets back?
<ebel> next topic
<imgarysmith> here is the link to the pad
<ebel> [topic] More community input for podcast
<MootBot> New Topic:  More community input for podcast
<imgarysmith> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/UbuntuHourDublin
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/UbuntuHourDublin
<infoturtle_> imgarysmith: you proposed this topic didn't you?
<imgarysmith> i did
<tdr112> what are you looking for imgarysmith
<infoturtle_> then the floor is yours
<ebel> over to imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> i want to get feedback from people on the podcast, ideas or suggestions for what we can cover or anything else
<imgarysmith> do people what more news, reviews, tutorials?
<Gnatrick> tutorials i think
<imgarysmith> tutorials for beginners or more advanced users?
<Gnatrick> Both mayhaps? Depending on the topic of the week
<Gnatrick> the great linux switch section is kinda like a newbie guide anwyay
<infoturtle_> imgarysmith was saying to do one on dual booting but it raises the question, Should we cover topics for users fimilar with the system already of getting people into the ways of linux
<imgarysmith> true but im not sure when paul will next be a host, do you know andru?
<infoturtle_> duno, he's in canada now so It may be trixy
<Gnatrick> well i think we should try to cover both bases, have a section for both?
<infoturtle_> point taken, we'll discuss this later will we?
<Gnatrick> coolio
<imgarysmith> gnatrick, good idea. we can look into that
<infoturtle_> ebel shall we move on?
<ebel> OK so!
<infoturtle_> cool
<ebel> (I'm sorry to admit that i haven't listened to the podcast yet! :( )
<ebel> [topic] natty cds
<infoturtle_> its cool
<MootBot> New Topic:  natty cds
<infoturtle_> it's full of mistakes so I'm kinda shy about it
<ebel> i joined a few related topics into this one
<ebel> there are a few things
<ebel> Most importantly
<ebel> I am the Point of Contact, so canonical sends me CDs (& other stuff)
<ebel> Howeever I'm out of the country when natty / 11.04 is released
<ebel> last time the CDs were sent abotu 1 week after release
<ebel> (but other times it's taken a few weeks)
<tdr112> is it hard to get them sent to someone else
<tdr112> ?
<ebel> if the CDs are sent in a similar short time, they'll be in my mailbox for yonks
<ebel> tdr112: Dunno, i'll have to look into it
<ebel> Anyone want to volunteer to do the CD distribution
<ebel> ?
<imgarysmith> i can do it if nobody else wants to volunteer
<airurando> I'd be happy to
<ebel> I wonder if we change the PoC to someone else, then they /should/ send them to them.
<infoturtle_> I would but, being >100 miles away causes problems
<airurando> apologies for dropping out earlier.
<ebel> [action] ebel will chance up with canonical/ubuntu loco with how/if to change address
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ebel will chance up with canonical/ubuntu loco with how/if to change address
<ebel> Last time the CDs were sent all over the country
<tdr112> we still have some 10.10 cds in tog
<ebel> *ahem* I would suggest that this time we get SAEs from people who want CDs this time. Saves on postage :P
<airurando> I just have a few Q's comments and suggestions about prepping for distribution of the 11.04 CDs
<infoturtle_> whats an sae?
<tdr112> thats true on unfair on ebel pocket
<imgarysmith> ebel, i second that. i noticed it cost €3 to send them to me
<Gnatrick> self addressed envelope info
<infoturtle_> ah
<airurando> I think it would be worth while to e-mail the comp socs and others that received a bundle of CDs just to ask if they were happy with them and managed to distribute them.
<Gnatrick> you were expecting a more complex TLA ;)
<airurando> Also we could ask whether or not they would like a similar amount in May.  I question this because May is a busy College month and also the end of the academic year.  Are comp soc members to busy at this time of year?  Are colleges the right avenue for distribution of the X.04 iterations of Ubuntu?
<imgarysmith> airurando, they went down a bomb in my college. but we could have used more
<ebel> Previously I used normal stamps and put them in the post box, last time I went into the post office and your one insisted they weren't envelops, so i needed to pay more.
<ebel> :P
<tdr112> i gave them to dcu & tcd
<infoturtle_> UL want 200 quid from me to passs out the 10.10 cd's next week, you may want to look into if they charge first
<tdr112> infoturtle_: wow
<airurando> infoturtle if the college comp soc takes them there will be no charge
<imgarysmith> infotutle_ i can pass them onto my brother to give to the UL comp soc
<ebel> airurando: good point re: time of year & unis
<Gnatrick> If needs be i can get some to the UCC comp soc/netsoc/whatever
<ebel> infoturtle_: wow, they want to change you? nuts
<airurando> I think it would also be very worthwhile to compile a list of the contact details for these comp socs.  Generic contact details are best as people come and go. the question should always be asked if they are interesed in receiving CDs following each release.
<imgarysmith> and amount of cds they need, my college would have taken more
<airurando> I'd hate top see CDs go to waste when other places want more.
<ebel> imgarysmith: what college is that again?
<airurando> indeed imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> tallaght
<infoturtle_> ya, they sent an email in reply to me asking if they could give me a table a chair and a power socket and the students union sent me back a list of costs and it e75 per hour and 200 for a day
<ebel> imgarysmith: good to know
<tdr112> imgarysmith: you are welcome to drop into tog and pick up some more
<airurando> infoturtle I reckon you need to go through skynet I think (UL Comp Soc).
<imgarysmith> thanks tdr122, it will be added to my agenda
<ebel> so suggestion is to ask people who got CDs last time how they did?
<infoturtle_> ill look into that airurando
<ebel> I like that suggestion.
<ebel> e.g. TOG probably got too many :P
<imgarysmith> infoturtle_, ill get you the contact details of someone in it if you want
<airurando> ebe;l yes
<tdr112> ebel: yep  as i got 100 more for the con
<ebel> infoturtle_: i second the idea of going through a college soc. usually they get things like that for free
<infoturtle_> so will I sugest some being sent down this end of will I pay for postages and handling when they get here?
<Gnatrick> thirded
<airurando> I sent an email to NUIG and got a very positive response.
<airurando> if we compile a list of the 10:10 receivers I'll e-mail them
<infoturtle_> I'll get onto them first thing tomorrow so
<ebel> airurando: I can give you a list of email addresses/
<airurando> thanks ebel.
<airurando> once I get the list I'll send the e-mails out
<ebel> [action] ebel will give airurando the list of 10.10 recieptients, airurando will email them to solicit feedback
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ebel will give airurando the list of 10.10 recieptients, airurando will email them to solicit feedback
<ebel> who wants to be the PoC for the CDs then? :) I belive airurando, imgarysmith  and infoturtle_ volunteered :)
<ebel> infoturtle_: don't worry about being >100 mi away. they have post offices in co. clare, right? ;)
<airurando> I have a house in Kildare with someone at home most of the time.
<infoturtle_> they might
<infoturtle_> I'm in limerick
<infoturtle_> lol
<ebel> :)
<infoturtle_> ya I'll take em sure
<Gnatrick> hehe forget it so ;)
<airurando> delivery to me shouldn't be a prob.
<imgarysmith> i dont mind, i can take them, there is nearly someone here all the time
<airurando> but I'm happy either way
<ebel> Remember it's a big (heavy) box.
<ebel> So if you have to walk back from the collection office, you might get a bit grumpy.
<infoturtle_> if only we could draw straws
<Gnatrick> i'm the only one here and me collection office is miles away :/
<ebel> Twas easy for me, since my concierge took it :P
<infoturtle_> I'm right beside the GPO in limerick so it's not too big a deal for me
<airurando> I can drive back from the collection centre if necessary
<infoturtle_> ha ha
<infoturtle_> this is gas
<airurando> me
<airurando> no m e
<infoturtle_> go for it airurando
<imgarysmith> haha fight fight fight
<infoturtle_> this will never find someone if we keep it up like this
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> great that so many are offering
<ebel> Right, i'm thinking of an integer between 1 and 10 (incl both ends).
<Gnatrick> :)
<Gnatrick> 0! erk...
<ebel> airurando, imgarysmith, infoturtle_ if you're still volunteering, say a number
<imgarysmith> 4
<airurando> 7
<infoturtle_> for (i=0;1<10;i++);
<infoturtle_> I win!!
<infoturtle_> 3
<ebel> twas 7. airurando 'wins'
<ebel> you ok with that?
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> I'm happy
<ebel> cool
<ebel> [action
<ebel> [action
<ebel> [action
<ebel> ah! stubby fingers!
<infoturtle_> how did my loop not get it??
<infoturtle_> ha ha
<ebel> [action] airurando will take the CDs
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando will take the CDs
<infoturtle_> Don't think I've ever laughed like this in IRC
<ebel> infoturtle_: you didn't print out the number, merely iterated over it :P
<imgarysmith> infoturtle_, you forgot the brackets, duh"
<infoturtle_> oh!!!
<Gnatrick> :) you never got output andru
<Gnatrick> lol snap
<infoturtle_> <shamed>
<infoturtle_> and are we having a release party for this one?
<ebel> the other topic for natty cds was from imgarysmith about getting more CDs, what did you want to say imgarysmith
<ebel> infoturtle_: (oh release party, we'll AOB that, ok?)
<infoturtle_> cool
<airurando> imgarysmith: as far as I am aware free extra CDs can only be obtained if an "approved" conference  is being attended.
<imgarysmith> just to get more cds from canonical, but from talking about the 1104 release, there are more lying around.
<ebel> bummer.
<ebel> imgarysmith: feel free to ask aroung
<imgarysmith> airurando, right, lets start a conference
<ebel> #ubuntu-locoteams is a good resource for asking things like that
<imgarysmith> haha
<imgarysmith> ebel, ill call into TOG and get some
<ebel> ok
<ebel> next topic
<ebel> [topic] Engineer's Ireland 'IT Community Day'
<MootBot> New Topic:  Engineer's Ireland 'IT Community Day'
<ebel> me and tdr112 and slashtom (and some others like ompaul, and robfitz)
<ebel> were at engineers ireland recently
<ebel> someone there is trying to organise an it professional community day thing
<ebel> on a saturday in dublin. twill be free in.
<infoturtle_> this saturday?
<ebel> no
<infoturtle_> oh
<ebel> april IIRC
<infoturtle_> a saturday
<Gnatrick> I'd nearly be up for travelling, if i'm not working!
<ebel> it's a collection of  "a day in the life of X" short talks
<ebel> they'd  like a linux sysadmin to do some talk.
<infoturtle_> anyone here a sysadmin?
<Gnatrick> I'm far from sysadmin :p
 * ebel /has/ worked as a linux sysadmin
<ebel> the audience is other it professionals (I think)
<tdr112> i will be giving a talk on tog
<infoturtle_> m just a glorfied blogger and lay about
<infoturtle_> think you can do it ebel?
<ebel> yeah I was thinking of volunteers
<Gnatrick> is this connected to the engineering week?
<ebel> so I wanted to tell people about it and see if anyone wanted to talk
<Gnatrick> same folks or something?
<ebel> Gnatrick: same folks
<airurando> sorry, I dropped out again where are we?
<ebel> engineers ireland it community talks
<airurando> thanks
<Gnatrick> wish i could have made it, would love to have seen the intro to arduino. I'm up for attending, but as far as talking i'd avoid!
<ebel> So, next topic?
<ebel> [topic] social events from airurando
<MootBot> New Topic:  social events from airurando
<airurando> thanks ebel
<tdr112> Gnatrick: nope its not
<airurando> At the bowling event at the end of January we discussed what could be organised for future social events.
<airurando> Timing is everything with these and clashes with other events is inevitable.
<airurando> Geeknics are great but based on the weather for recent ones perhaps May is a bit early and September a bit late. brrrrrr...
<airurando> I'd like to suggest June and August Geeknics.
<airurando> Preferably not bank holoday weekends.
<infoturtle_> airurando topidea!
<airurando> other events for other months and perhaps other locations.
<airurando> thanks infoturtle_
<ebel> geeknics ++ :)
<airurando> nothing new in it though
<Gnatrick> indoor geeknics? ;)
<airurando> everyone ok with switching from may to June
<infoturtle_> road trip!!
<infoturtle_> I'm good for that airurando
<airurando> Gnatrick top idea
<ebel> airurando: yeah geeknics sound cool
<Gnatrick> Yeah that's cool, my birthday that month ;)
<ebel> [agreed] geeknics in june and ausgust weekends, pref. not bank holidays
<MootBot> AGREED received:  geeknics in june and ausgust weekends, pref. not bank holidays
<airurando> cool
<ebel> next topic
<ebel> [topic] Ubuntu Global Jam (née Bug Jam) (from me)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu Global Jam (née Bug Jam) (from me)
<ebel> the ubuntu global jam (aka bug jam) is on soon
<tdr112> what date is it
<ebel> what shall we do? have a global jam event?
<ebel> april 1st → 4th
<ebel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<infoturtle_> Sounds great, how much programming knolage do we need?
<ebel> little
<airurando> none
<airurando> I'm proof of that
<infoturtle_> I thought it was bug fixing?
<infoturtle_> spelling knowledge would be great
<ebel> nah, not bug fixing
<ebel> though you can do that if you want (and some have)
<ebel> the original point is a concentrated effort at house keeping
<ebel> and an introduction of how ubuntu development works
<ebel> how you can get help and improve ubuntu
<ebel> how to file bugs, how the system works (packages, apt etc)
<infoturtle_> sounds fancy
<Gnatrick> cool
<airurando> great fun last time
<ebel> yeah
 * tdr112 has to head
<infoturtle_> have we a place for it?
<ebel> so to do it we need a venue foremost
<Gnatrick> i could prob make a day or two of it!
<ebel> and people to be there on the day and take part
<infoturtle_> lol
<airurando> perpetual issue.. venue
<infoturtle_> where could we have it?
<airurando> infoturtle_ multi site?
<airurando> venue in Limerick?
<airurando> and Dublin
<infoturtle_> that could work
<imgarysmith> i think multivenue is a good idea
<infoturtle_> if we have someone it limerick that has done it before to take charge
<ebel> have some online video streaming. :P
<infoturtle_> better again
<airurando> it weas
<airurando> it was great in TOG last time
<ebel> yeah.
<imgarysmith> ebel, podcast can cover the "best bits"
<airurando> they were kind to host us
<infoturtle_> we could use the new MILK venue
<infoturtle_> down this end
<airurando> infoturtle_ now you're thinkin'
<infoturtle_> :D
<ebel> airurando: we could ask 'em again?
<Gnatrick> K
<airurando> ebel: that would be great
<Gnatrick> I can get to Limk, stay at the gf's folks house or something!
<ebel> so i suppose if we have a venue, then we should be OK in DUB?
<infoturtle_> I'll talk to Milk next meeting
<infoturtle_> so action to ask to host the jam in the hacker spaces
<infoturtle_> ??
<ebel> [action] look for venues for jam
<MootBot> ACTION received:  look for venues for jam
<ebel> [topic] Possibly OSSBArcamp May/September
<MootBot> New Topic:  Possibly OSSBArcamp May/September
<ebel> from czajkowski
<infoturtle_> she with us?
<ebel> i don't think so....
<ebel> so we'll have to wait till some other time
<infoturtle_> ok so
<ebel> airurando: would you like to talk about the etherpad UH suggestion?
<airurando_> yip
<airurando_> airurando will make an etherpad with workshop wishlishs/offers for potential UH topics
<airurando_> I generated the pad and mailed the list
<airurando_> lkink provided earlier I believe
<airurando_> not much added yet
<infoturtle_> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/UbuntuHourDublin
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/UbuntuHourDublin
<airurando_> all on the wishlist side this far
<ebel> :(
<airurando_> think this one is a slow burner
<airurando_> can develop over time
<airurando_> should be discussed at upcomming UHs
<airurando_> thats it
<ebel> OK
<infoturtle_> more promotion might help interest
<ebel> [topic] Any Other Business ?
<MootBot> New Topic:  Any Other Business ?
<airurando_> one small thing
<infoturtle_> 10.04 release party
<infoturtle_> *11.04
<airurando_> bit late for that
<airurando_> aye
<ebel> [topic] 11.04 release aprtyy
<MootBot> New Topic:  11.04 release aprtyy
<infoturtle_> whats a aprtyy??
<infoturtle_> lol
<ebel> :P
<ebel> Suggestions for the release party ?
<infoturtle_> so is there one going ahead for this release?
<infoturtle_> Just a meet up to download the os I supose
<airurando_> I've been dropping in and out tonight so I don't have a full record of the meeting
<ebel> yeah
<infoturtle_> will it be on the day of release or a small few days after, also where could it be help?
<infoturtle_> *hrld
<infoturtle_> *held
<infoturtle_> omfg.....
<ebel> historically we've had it a few days after the release
<ebel> usually on a saturday
<airurando_> isn't there the possibility of an OSSbarcamp at end of april
<ebel> as I said, i'll be out of the country, so I've no opinion on it.
<infoturtle_> ok
<infoturtle_> so someone else to plan it
<infoturtle_> airurando_ you want to tie it in with OSSbarcamp?
<airurando_> if OSSbarcamp proceeds it will have a huge influence on this
<ebel> yeah
<infoturtle_> in a good or bad way?
<airurando_> infoturtle_ only if OSSbarcamp proceeds
<infoturtle_> ok
<airurando_> In a good way but the location will depend on Ossbarcamp
<infoturtle_> so we may need to wait for info from czajkowski on this so
<infoturtle_> assuming she is taking charge of OSSbarcamp
<airurando_> czajkowski is looking for support
<airurando_> but we should look for confirmation on OSSbarcamp before deciding on anything
<infoturtle_> agreed
<ebel> ok
<ebel> [agreed] consult about ossbarcamp before deciding on release party
<MootBot> AGREED received:  consult about ossbarcamp before deciding on release party
<infoturtle_> have we anything else?
<ebel> ok so that should be it right?
<ebel> [topic] AOB?
<MootBot> New Topic:  AOB?
<airurando> yeah
<airurando> small
<airurando> Meeting section on LoCo directory
<ebel> [topic] meeting section of LD
<MootBot> New Topic:  meeting section of LD
<airurando> I don't understand the functionality of this yet and I am happy with the wiki control of our IRC meetings
<ebel> ditto
<infoturtle_> I've yet to see this
<airurando> just wondering is everyone is happy with us continuing to use the wiki and I'll back populate the LD
<Gnatrick> brb lads, gotta get to shop before it closes
<airurando> Gnatrick bye
<ebel> Gnatrick: night
<infoturtle_> sure, if your up for it ebel
<ebel> airurando: i'm happy to keep using the wiki
<ebel> current system works AFAIK
<ebel> *AFAIC
<airurando> grand
<airurando> I'm done
<ebel> cool
<ebel> [topic] AOB?
<MootBot> New Topic:  AOB?
<airurando> no
<infoturtle_> new topic: infoturtle is cool
<ebel> cool :P
<ebel> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:27.
<ebel> thansk for taking part
<ebel> sometime we should try to get these sub1hour
<lau1> sort of sorry
<infoturtle_> fun meeting guys
<imgarysmith> exciting stuff
<ebel> :)
<airurando> great stuff
<airurando> thanks ebel
<infoturtle_> right, off to the land or recording, see everybody later
<airurando> break a leg nfoturtle_
<airurando> *infoturtle_
 * ebel flees
<infoturtle_> I'll try airurando!
<ebel> see ye again
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 16th Mar. 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel Bar; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 16th Mar. 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin: last Wed. of month @7pm, Trinity Capital Hotel Bar; Limerick: last Thurs. of month 6pm, Absolute Hotel.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-17
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ShaneM> Morning' czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks
<ShaneM> All good.
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> sorry missed meeting last ngiht
<czajkowski> got held up on trains
<czajkowski> then delayed
<czajkowski> then dinner
<czajkowski> and completely forgot the time
<czajkowski> :s
<ebel> Heheh No problems :)
<ebel> Happened to the best of us sometimes ;)
<tdr112> morning
<Belserusk> Hi. I've noticed lately that when I hit F2 in nautilus to rename a file, Nautilus closes. Is this some sort of bug? It briefly says 'Starting File Manager' in task bar.
<ebel> sounds like it might be  abug
<Belserusk> ebel, Yes.
<ebel> you can turn on apport, the 'file a bug when a programme crashes' thing
<ebel> if that pops up when you see that behaviour you could see that it was a bug
<ebel> and you could submit a bug report, which might help it get fixed
<Belserusk> ebel, I get no popup
<ebel> that isn't on by default anymore
<Belserusk> ebel, How do I activate this popup?
<ebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport
<ebel> it's called Apport
<ebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport this is the documentation
<Belserusk> ebel, thank you.
<ebel> That might help.
<airurando> just looking at the LD and the meeting from last night is gone.  The 'event' version persists it past events but the meeting entry is gone.
<ebel> It won't really stop the problem (if there is on)
<airurando> curious
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-18
<daxroc> Morning all
<daxroc> Has anyone experienced slow downloads from heanet package mirrors, I seem to get low speeds as in 2000 bytes
 * daxroc should send the pidgons out for the package ...
<tdr112> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<ebel> morning
<tdr112> slashtom: i hope you put that pen to good use :)
<slashtom> oh noes, i forgot it
<slashtom> it's in ebel's man bag
<tdr112> he could always use a pen
<ebel> slashtom: i have it with me
<slashtom> at least ebel has a pen!
 * slashtom has released that he needs to port his java port scanner to use IPv6
<slashtom> there is so much work to do!
<infoturtle> mornin` all
<davem> Sales job in Blacknight: http://technicaljobs.ie/job/1043/hosting-and-domain-name-sales-at-blacknight-internet-solutions-ltd/
<czajkowski> ello
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<davem> there may be a tech job coming up soo
<davem> *soon
<tdr112> czajkowski: http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2011/0218/1224290131925.html
<tdr112> Computer services board drops Microsoft
<ShaneM> "At the time he expressed a reluctance to entrust local government IT platforms to a “sandal-wearing” community, preferring the level of support offered by Microsoft."
<ShaneM> Fairly insulting comment right there.
<ShaneM> Still good news I think.
<lau1> i wear flip flos ;)
<lau1> +p
<airurando> evening
<lau1> bonsoir ;)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-19
<ryano> http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/finance/2011/0218/1224290131925.html
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> howdy
<czajkowski> tdr112: why are you up so early!
<tdr112> czajkowski: i was/am doing a workshop today
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-20
<dax_roc> Evening
<ShaneM> hey daz_roc
 * dax_roc loves code where someone thought it was a good idea to open and close connections inside a loop
<Tigerplug292> greetings
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-13
<tdr112_> morning
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-14
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/02/14/ubuntu-server-survey-2012/
<tdr112> that will be a nice read
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-15
<tdr112> morning
<ebel> morning
<tdr112> is slashtommy alright
<tdr112> noting from him in a few days
 * slashtommy is fine
<tdr112> its alive
<tdr112> anyone up for a ubuntu hour next week
<slashtommy> when did you have in mind?
<tdr112> science gallery have a new show starting this week i think
<slashtommy> ubuntu hour at the science gallery?
<ebel> yeah saw science gallary was packed last week
<ebel> something about stomachs I think
<tdr112> http://www.sciencegallery.com/node/3418
<slashtommy> tdr112: what's your suggestion?
<tdr112> i think sciencegallery saturday week lunch time , have a look around and a cup of tea in the cafe
<slashtommy> saturday 25 feb?
<tdr112> yep
<slashtommy> sounds good
<slashtommy> you going to email the list?
<tdr112> yep i will do it on the way home
<infoturtle> how do all
<Victor9098> all good in da hood
<ebel> ello all
<ebel> irc meeting scheduled to start now
<airurando> evening
<airurando> go for it
 * ebel shall chair
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 15 21:00:53 2012 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> well we'll wait a few mins for others to arrive
 * ebel hands out some coffee
<ebel> so, how's the form?
<infoturtle> ooooooo, coffee
<airurando> all good here and with you ebel?
<Victor9098> mmmm, a brew
 * ebel is grand
 * infoturtle too
<tdr112> hello
<airurando> hiya tdr112
<Victor9098> hey!
<Victor9098> Everyone see the survey to select the new sounds for 12.04??
<infoturtle> nope
<ebel> nope....
<airurando> yip
<infoturtle> seen that grooveshark are charging in Ireland for service now tho, that upset me
<ebel> infoturtle: grooveshark worked for me the other day…
<Victor9098> Here's the link to the article, sounds, and then the survey: http://design.canonical.com/2012/02/sound-theme-update/
<infoturtle> worked for you in the bussiness sense or the way it's ment to work as a music player?
<ebel> infoturtle: worked as playing music for free over the internet on demand
<tdr112> will we make a start
<ebel> anyways, we should start the meeting proper...
<ebel> I am your chair, please say PRESENT if you're paying attention
<ebel> #link the meeting agenda is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/338/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/338/detail/
<airurando> PRESENT
<moylan> PRESENT
<Victor9098> PRESENT
<infoturtle> ya, a friend just wrote about it on the site, must be new
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<tdr112> PRESENT
<ebel> i added an item to the agenda today and it put it at the top, so i'll mentally move that last
<ebel> #topic Review of previous action items from airurando
<ebel> airurando: ?
<airurando> none for this month
<airurando> onwards and upwards
<ebel> cool
<ebel> #topic 12.04 LTS Release Party from (I thihk Victor9098 ?)
<Victor9098> Yes I added that, just thought we could get the ball rolling for the LTS
<ebel> good idea
<airurando> yeah
<Victor9098> But also should have added the Global Jam (but maybe consider that in any other business)
<airurando> sounds good
<ebel> release 2 months away isn't it, right?
<Victor9098> April 26th
<infoturtle> 4th month
<ebel> ok, good to get started
<ebel> what shall we do? ideas!
<ebel> (god pangolins are ugly. Why couldn't it be a panda? everyone loves pandas)
<moylan> too obvious
<tdr112> i like pandas
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> wait till we see waht R is going to be
<infoturtle> could be worse to be fair
<moylan> i like pandas too, but i couldn't eat a whole one :-D
<infoturtle> mmmmmmmmm
<infoturtle> BBQ panda
<Victor9098> :D
<moylan> how do you like it? rare? :-)
<infoturtle> should we BBQ a panda for the party?
<Victor9098> Guess we are going to the chinese then....they probable have both ;)
<ebel> right, so ideas? Go to a pub/restauarnt? usual idea? or jimmy chungs? :P
<airurando> based on past experience I suggest the Saturday after release day 28th of April
<infoturtle> cool
<moylan> sounds best
<ebel> (pic of cute panda on a plane: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-U2d3UBNU-qM/TvGWdu3KabI/AAAAAAAAMrk/F26ljXcEFoE/Img%2B2011-12-21%2Bat%2B08.18.45.jpg )
<infoturtle> ^^ ba ha ha ha!!!
<Victor9098> Sat afternoon, food then meet and greet in a bar or at least somewhere with wifi and a bit on room!?
<infoturtle> I lie the sound of this
<infoturtle> 8like
<infoturtle> **
<ebel> good idea
<Victor9098> (that's how they flew them to Scotland....)
<tdr112> yep the sat is best
<ebel> wifi would be a plus, but is it that important? lotsa people have mobile data, right?
<ebel> saturday is good idea
<infoturtle> yea, bring usb's and make live installs off one copy even
<infoturtle> don't need to mass download it
 * airurando shoots himself in the foot again as he'll be working on 28 Apr 12 :(
<Victor9098> True, or all we really need is a downloaded copy that we can 'supply' to people if they bring a usb
<Victor9098> Airurando can attend via Google hangout
<moylan> bring usbs and making copies from a single point would be very olympic torch like. cool!
<ebel> we could delay it by another week, we /might/ have offical cds by then....
<ebel> this time it was delayed for many temas
<ebel> but before we got them a few days after release
<infoturtle> I'm down for what ever day really, unless I've exams but I've no idea when they start
<tdr112> lets not worry about it now
<ebel> yeah, we could play it by ear for now?
<Victor9098> ok, so we will pencil in April 28th or May 5th for our Release Party?
<ebel> yeah?
<tdr112> yes
<infoturtle> sounds like the plan
<moylan> yes
<airurando> yip
<airurando> venues?
<airurando> decide here or mailing list?
<infoturtle> mailing list
<ebel> well, dublin? other places are encouraged to have their own parties?
<infoturtle> I'd like to go to the Dublin one
<infoturtle> I find some events here to be low on attendies
<airurando> decide venue and exact date at the march meeting.
<Victor9098> We can plan for Dublin in the mailinf list and let others add other locations leadin gup
<tdr112> lets have a few options and pick next meeting
<ebel> #topic CD Distribution
<ebel> from me
<ebel> basically i still have a decent amount of cds left
<ebel> as i said in last meeting i contacted lots of people and asked them to send SAEs so i could post them
<ebel> but haven't heard anything
<ebel> (i.e. if you send me a SAE I didn't get it, please contact me)
<airurando> Victor9098 will you mail the list looking for feedback re venue and preferred date?
<ebel> So we have lots left. However i doubt we'll shift them all
<Victor9098> I can *learn* to do that ;)
<airurando> that's a pity ebel.
<ebel> We shifted lots when i paid for posting them. Might do that in future since you send more around. twas only about €30 anyways
<ebel> ah well, you live you learn.
<ebel> so we could do that for next release
<airurando> Victor9098 good on ya!
<Victor9098> Next release will not be cds though... too big
<ebel> oh? TBH I haven't looked into it
<airurando> ebel I think we meed to develop the drop off/pick up system more
<Victor9098> From what I understand it will be about 50mb oversized
<airurando> Victor9098 probably DVDs
<ebel> hmm, will we be getting discs?
<moylan> if they can't get it on a cd they should default to a 4gb distro, no?
<airurando> moylan mr shuttleworth fixed it at 750mb
<airurando> doesn't want bloath
<ebel> ok, i'll need to check if we are getting discs for distribution
<ebel> in which case we might not have to do anything next release
<moylan> 4gb would allow most apps to be residing on the dvd and save a download for those on dialup
<ebel> moylan: only people in the developing world are on dialup
<tdr112> i am getting to dislike how much say he has
<infoturtle> dailup and cd's, what an age we live in
<moylan> ebel: still a lot of folk on dialup in ireland.
<ebel> #action ebel to investigate if locos are getting disks next release
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to investigate if locos are getting disks next release
<airurando> moylan indeed but the thought is to keep it small and comfy on a 2gb thumb drive.
<moylan> fair enough but after going over the 700mb limit they should optimise to the next medium size.  whether it be 1gb or 4gb is irrelevent.
<airurando> tdr112 perhaps I said it wrong.  long story at UDS. czajkowski can probably explain it better
<ebel> right
<ebel> #topic AOB ?
<ebel> Victor9098: you said something?
<Victor9098> Global Jam 2 - 4 March 2012
<tdr112> can i do my topic
<ebel> #topic global jam
<tdr112> as i have to do
<tdr112> go
<ebel> tdr112: sure, go ahead
<tdr112> ubnutu hour in dublin next week
<airurando> we can get back to UGJ
<tdr112> in the  sciencegallery saturday week
<ebel> tdr112: good idea
<tdr112> i will email to the list tonight
<moylan> what time?
<airurando> good stuff
<tdr112> 2pm
<Victor9098> will watch for details
<moylan> cool
<tdr112> meeting at 1.30 for people who want to look around
<tdr112> 2pm for people just for tea
<ebel> tdr112: good idea
<airurando> tdr112 will you put it up on the LTP?
<tdr112> what LTP
<airurando> loco team portal that was the loco dir
<tdr112> i will put it on the loco dir thing
<tdr112> have to get a bus see ya
<ebel> cool, good idea
<airurando> bye
<moylan> take care
<Victor9098> bye!
<ebel> right, Victor9098 ?
<ebel> #agreed ubuntu hour in dublin in science gallery
<Victor9098> Just on the topic of the Jam, just thought we better arrange something
<infoturtle> I'm setting one up in Limerick via the UL compsoc, just need a date
<infoturtle> wanted to do it the same date as Dublin if there was one
<ebel> infoturtle: good idea
<Victor9098> I saw some suggestions in the mailing list, hangouts and so
<infoturtle> hangouts on the day would be great
<ebel> dublin ideas: tog (again)? some other venue (where?), virtual meetings, other ideas?
<Victor9098> 2 - 4 March 2012 is the official dates, 3rd would be a sat
<infoturtle> are we all good for the 3rd?
<Victor9098> Sounds good
 * ebel might be
<ebel> Victor9098: do you wanna organise this?
<airurando> i know tdr112 can't make it that weekend
<Victor9098> Not sure I would be the best for the Jam, somebody else might be better able to assess requirements and location
<infoturtle> just a place with power supply, table and net
<ebel> yep
<ebel> ok, well, see if something happens?
<ebel> for dates, tis good to email the mailing list and or use a doodle poll, and see what the dates are like?
<Victor9098> I will add to the mailing list this evening and the other about the release party, see if suggestions come?
<ebel> Victor9098: people will help you organise things if you want. it's really really easy
<infoturtle> I've to book rooms two weeks in advance so the sooner we know the better for me
<airurando> It is so close to the start of march now I reckon just go for the 3rd
<ebel> Sometimes you just have to grab the thing by the horns and just fecking do it :)
<Victor9098> Well, we will settle on the 3rd now, and then figure out a physical location
<airurando> if something can't be arranged for Dub then those in Dug can join Limerick via G plus hangout
<ebel> sure
<infoturtle> sure, that'll work :D
<ebel> anything else?
<Victor9098> For those of us around Dub anyway
<infoturtle> nope, think we're done
<Victor9098> not from me
<airurando> ebel comment on the old website?
<ebel> #topic Website
<ebel> yay for website
<infoturtle> :D
<ebel> apparently canonical hosting can change DNS stuff
<ebel> there was a lot of automated spam on old website ubuntu-ie.org
<airurando> just to report that the old ubuntu-ie.org was taken down due to spam
<Victor9098> Yeah, I got that via my RSS feeds
<ebel> so it's gone offline now
<ebel> infoturtle: you were the one who wanted to do the 'setting it up on blacknight' right?
<infoturtle> yep
<infoturtle> we got details now?
<airurando> infoturtle you have a clean slate now.
<airurando> no migration
<ebel> infoturtle: details? you have blacknight account details, right?
<infoturtle> oh, that just makes everything a lot faster to do now
<airurando> fresh start
<airurando> :)
<infoturtle> oooooo I'm not sure if I do anymore
<infoturtle> any chance you can resend them ebel??
<ebel> sent
<infoturtle> cheers ebel
<ebel> right, have a look there, setup your /etc/hosts, play around, let us know when you're ready?
<infoturtle> will do!
<airurando> next meeting 21 Mar 12?
<ebel> #agreed infoturtle will set up draft new ubuntu-ie.org on BK
<infoturtle> airurando that's fine by me
<ebel> airurando: sounds fine
<Victor9098> sounds good
<airurando> rocking!
<ebel> #agreed next meeting 21st march 2012
<ebel> AOB?
<infoturtle> I'm good anyway
<airurando> I'm all done
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 15 21:52:41 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-02-15-21.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-02-15-21.00.html
<ebel> thanks for coming everyone
<airurando> thanks ebel
<Victor9098> thanks for the coffee
<infoturtle> huzzar for all
<ebel> :)
<infoturtle> ebel I created the domain new.ubuntu-ie.org ages ago thinking I was creating a subdomain of the ubuntu-ie.org site but it seems I have to delete it to create ubutu-ie.org, will deleting it affect our hosting on it or will I get rid of it and create ubuntu
<infoturtle> *ubuntu-ie.org, sorry pressed enter too soon
<czajkowski> ubuntu-ie.org currently redirects to loco.u.c/irish team
<czajkowski> due to spam being on the website
<czajkowski> and it was just easier
<infoturtle> it's cool, figured it out
 * ebel is unsure how the blacknight interface would workd
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-11
<tdr112> czajkowski: i did not think there would be snow in the uk in feb
<czajkowski> there's awlays pesky snpw here
<tdr112> my flight was delayed by 20 min , missed my bus so in a taxi now
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it's the wrong snw for the trains
<tdr112> days like this you must be happy with the no travel time
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan> hi, 1 year in canonical. huzzah! :-)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and what a year
<czajkowski> it's flown
<zmoylan> time flies when you're having fun
<czajkowski> yup pretty much tbh
<czajkowski> learnt a lot
<zmoylan> now if you can just persuade the local shops to stock proper sausages and crisps it'll be grand! :-D
<czajkowski> yeah I can get richmond at a push
<czajkowski> I need to go to Asda to get taytos
<czajkowski> none near me though
<zmoylan> http://www.broadsheet.ie/2013/01/08/would-you-like-a-box-of-irelands-most-controversial-confectionery/
<czajkowski> yeah thats just wrong
<zmoylan> it'd be like smirnoff wine or something :-)
<czajkowski> stick to what they do best
<czajkowski> taytos
<czajkowski> simples :)
<czajkowski> did you have your pancakes yesterday
<czajkowski> am now off the crisps, chocolates, sweets, and fizzy drinks
<zmoylan> no pancakes.  haven't made pancakes since around 2000 or so.
<czajkowski> :o
<zmoylan> was never a mad fan of them
<zmoylan> nice but can take or leave them
<czajkowski> zmoylan: you joined https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<zmoylan> rummaging out password to join now.
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> great link from outoppie on the mailing list
<airurando> http://www.meathchronicle.ie/news/roundup/articles/2013/02/13/4014435-computer-whiz-11-saves-businessman-thousandsbr/
<czajkowski> airurando: hows the leg
<airurando> great to see.  Have sent the link on to a couple of local councillors.
<airurando> suggest others do to
<czajkowski> good idea
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> it is is a mess really.
<airurando> no weight on it for at least 6 weeks
<airurando> 2 permanent plates in
<airurando> 1 temporary screw in
<airurando> still in quite a bit of pain.
<airurando> painkillers are my friend at the moment.
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> what did you do to it
<airurando> broke fibula and some pieces broke off it also (plate one)
<airurando> dislocated ankle joint damaging multiple ligaments
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> you're as broken as zmoylan
<airurando> broke one or more ankle joint bones also (plate 2)
<czajkowski> were you ice skating
<airurando> no
<airurando> returning to car after paying for petrol
<czajkowski> snow boarding
<airurando> sliped on wet tiles
<czajkowski> :(
<airurando> simplest thing
<airurando> never broke a bone in my body before this
<czajkowski> so no work or driving for you for some time
<airurando> aye
<airurando> i'd much prefer work to to this though
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> sent on the article link to the local chamber of commerce also!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-14
<czajkowski> hows folks
<zmoylan> welcome to the injury channel :-)
<czajkowski> what have you don?
<czajkowski> done
<zmoylan> out the door, to the left, one walking stick each :-)
<zmoylan> i read airurando's entries yesterday, wow what a horrible injury.
<zmoylan> between your back, my hip and insomnia and airurando's leg...
<czajkowski> ah ths is true
<czajkowski> we're a bit broken alright
<czajkowski> did you join the phone list
<zmoylan> we do have a leg to stand on but only if we organise well :-D
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> as long as you dont tip off us and there is no snow
<czajkowski> we'll be fine
<zmoylan> i did.  some interesting enteries.  will read for a week to see the lie of the land
<zmoylan> snow is not too bad. i can put socks over shoes for good grip. you look like a muppet, but a vertical non slipping muppet
<zmoylan> wet ground though can be treacherous on crutches as they slip on damp mossy footpaths
<czajkowski> smart muppet it would seem
<zmoylan> you'd be amazed the silly things people do not to /look/ silly
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-15
<czajkowski> zmoylan: http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<zmoylan> it'd be worth getting an android device capable of running ubuntuos.  right now ubuntuphoneos seems the best chance at an open phone os capable of running most software.
<czajkowski> Python trademark at risk in Europe: We need your help!  - http://pyfound.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-europe-we.html
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-17
<redtape-renegade> 2XM is also banging tonight !!! http://2fm.rte.ie/cormac/
#ubuntu-ie 2020-02-12
<fx2892> oops sorry, wrong channel
